# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  CyberGhost VPN Premium miễn phí quá trời năm

## seotheanhgroup

cyberghost vpn premium miễn phí quá trời năm
đây là khuyến mãi của tạp chí pc-welt đức nhân dịp lễ phục sinh năm nay. điều đặc biệt là bạn có thể cộng dồn các serial number (mỗi serial number tương ứng thời hạn một năm) vào tài khoản để tăng thời hạn sử dụng. nếu chưa biết cyberghost vpn là gì và vì sao phải sử dụng nó, bạn có thể xem hai bài viết cũ tại đây và đây.

1. bạn vào https://cyberghostvpn.com/page/registration.phpđăng kí một tài khoản miễn phí (nếu chưa có).

2. đăng nhập tài khoản mà bạn vừa tạo ở bước 1.

3. vào trang khuyến mãi http://cyberghostvpn.com/de/landing/ostern-pcwelt.html, nhập địa chỉ e-mail của bạn rồi click nút eintragen.

4. bạn sẽ nhận được một e-mail có chứa link xác nhận. hãy click link xác nhận đó. một trang mới được mở ra có chứa serial number (phần nằm sau ihre seriennummer[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img].

5. vào đây https://cyberghostvpn.com/en/account/add-serial.html , copy và paste serial number mà bạn nhận được ở bước 4 vào ô serial number or promotion code rồi click nút add.

một thông điệp sẽ được hiển thị: the subscription was added to your account and activated.

phần hấp dẫn nhất: bạn có thể lập đi lặp lại bước 3, 4, 5 với các địa chỉ e-mail khác nhau để tăng thời hạn sử dụng tài khoản của bạn lên nhiều năm (mình không biết chính xác là tăng đến bao nhiêu năm). tuy nhiên, bạn không nên quá tham lam. sau 3 lần cộng dồn, cộng với 2 đợt khuyến mãi trước, hạn dùng tài khoản của mình bây giờ là 53 tháng [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]).

cyberghost vpn premium miễn phí quá trời năm

6. download cyberghost vpn http://download.cnet.com/cyberghost-vpn/3000-2144_4-75145993.html client và làm theo bước 5 đến 8 của bài này.

----------

